# MTD For Beer



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:what101: I picked up what looks to be a pretty late model MTD rider today for the wealthy sum of 2-30 packs of Bud-Light and a can of Copenhagen, That totaled out to $41.36 at the store. Funny what some people will do for a Beer. Anyway does anybody know what year mower this is. 


(Model-Number 134E661F147) 


Serial-Number[2D154C20114] 


Thanks & "HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You get it off a street peddler? Hey buddy, give me a case of beer and some dip and I will give you here this mower.... 

:cheers:

Jose


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I dont know amicks might but if it runs and cuts and looks half way good i think you got a great deal.
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I can get it for you wholesale.......FIESTA SIESTA MUY INFERMO

JOSE
edro:


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Maybe 1994

The designation...

38"SD,6SP,TEC 12HP OVXL,01 STY


The owner's and engine manuals...

http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/public/list.jsp?model_num=134E661F147&serial_num=2D154C20114


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *You get it off a street peddler? Hey buddy, give me a case of beer and some dip and I will give you here this mower....
> 
> :cheers:
> ...


  No No No Andy/Jose can you see tra-la-la. It belongedto a friend of mine that sold his property and he wont need it no-mo. He is a steel fabricator and welder free-lancer. He has to clean up the property for the new buyer and he has about 5 acres of steel laying around that he said I am welcome to just for the hauling it off. Yummy, Flat-iron, Angle iron, Round-stock and much more doo-dad iron. My welder will be working overtime.:jumpropeb


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Like already said, if the engine runs and it cuts grass; you got one heck of a deal! A tune up, oil change, sharpen the blades and you are set. I could go for a deal like that. My wife is scared to death of the 4410 and does not like the F525. She likes the MTD's.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Chief, Its in nice shape including paint & seat. Runs great also as I drove it up the ramp in my pickup. He said the only thing wrong is that he put too small of a belt on mower deck and the blades dont wanna stop turning. (Easy-Fix)


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank god it has a seat. It would be awful sitting on those pesky springs!

Great deal. They are super easy to work on if you like to fiddle with them.

And the parts are everywhere!


----------



## wba1949 (Jan 6, 2004)

Chief, You know what they say, "There's something about a woman who loves an MTD".  Bill


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wba1949 _
> *Chief, You know what they say, "There's something about a woman who loves an MTD".  Bill *


Bill i take it your talking about MTD flowers:question: Also Welcome to tractorforum:friends: Glad to have you aboard.
Jody


----------



## wba1949 (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks jodyand! I wondered where all my friends went from the GW. Looks like they're mostly all here! Really nice site! Give my best to Andy. Bill


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea Bill alot of us moved over here me i got sent to Disney for writing about tractorforum. You cannot even put tractorforum in your post over there without getting a threat from Spike.:fineprint :flamedevi 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

wba1949, welcome! Yeah the wife hated it when I traded in the Murray on the F525. I may get another one for her when I can free up some space around here. Its a shame what I here about GW. I kinda got the impression that it was censored "milque toast" like TBN is so I never have registered. Not worth my time if the forum is run that way. Great to see a new member! 
:thumbsup: :friends:


----------

